# @thirdworldcel IS A FEMALE - EXPOSED - VOTE TO BAN



## Patient A (Apr 9, 2021)

The ugly low self-esteem self-conscious wet hole, in question






@thirdworldcel is a female that is larping as an incel, here is the proof that I could be bothered to grab, it was too obvious just from reading her content.

her rate me: 
https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-this-chick-before-i-slide-in-her-dms.329047/


> Julian said:
> why do I have a feeling that its u


because all her past threads type like a girl and she awkwardly asked to rate "some girl"

Serious Who is more suitable for a long term relationship?

---------------------

you could easily change a few gender words and this post would read like something a foid would write:

_Ok so here's some story time, when I was in 11th grade there was a particular boy who looks similarly like him and all the virgin teen girls from my highschool wanted to secure him, like 7 or 9 girls competing for his attention, circling him and shit while i sit with a bunch of other losers envying the fucker, but we were bluepilled to understand what was going on back then tbh lmao, >imaging thinking this world was equal to begin with, god i feel such low iq remembering my bluepilled days, anyways, he got into smoking cigs and shit and he made out with almost the top stacies of the highschool, every month or so, he'd swip through them. ITS OVER buddy boyos._

https://looksmax.org/threads/its-over-for-muslimcels.328333/------------------

and again:

_Ok, so for you guys who just moneymax and pussy rent and don't give a shit about dating because it takes a lot from us men, whats the cheapest pussy you ever bought before, also do hookers make discounts for chad in terms of looks?_

https://looksmax.org/threads/cheapest-pussy-youve-ever-rented-without-catching-stds.328338/--------------

you get the point, im not quote anymore posts from this female;

https://looksmax.org/threads/imagin...up-killing-you-instead-to-end-the-mog.328495/
https://looksmax.org/threads/if-str...rd-to-slay-how-over-is-it-for-gaycels.328478/------------------------
asking the forum about whether ugly females are datable ( which she is an ugly wet hole btw - SPOILER REMINDER


Spoiler










 )
https://looksmax.org/threads/chads-and-virgins-unite-i-need-thoughts-about-this.328980/---------------------
And finally, asking the forum what a woman should do:

https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you...you-advise-her-to-check-option-inside.329082/
@Julian and @africancel have both picked up on this user being a female.​


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

@Gargantuan @Alexanderr @her


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 9, 2021)

Probably some ethnic girl since she hates on America


----------



## Cain (Apr 9, 2021)

@thirdworldcel send me nudes you filthy whore.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 9, 2021)

Tbh.


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 9, 2021)

@thirdworldcel is chad only


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 9, 2021)

Knight said:


> @thirdworldcel is chad only


Salludon only


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 9, 2021)

masc mogs me

she should rope asap no man will ever love her

they will pump and dump but never truly be attracted to her


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2021)

It isn't a girl, it's just your subconscious wanting it to be a girl so you can pm her then and find it mesmerizing that a girl is on this psych ward forums with ghe rest of us


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 9, 2021)

who?


----------



## Deleted member 12827 (Apr 9, 2021)

Proof for the photo?


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 9, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> It isn't a girl, it's just your subconscious wanting it to be a girl so you can pm her then and ask for nudes


----------



## Jagged0 (Apr 9, 2021)

I don’t see what makes him a female


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 9, 2021)

NO SUPRISE THE HIGH IQ HIGH SENTIENCE FORUM USER @africancel PICKED UP ON IT


----------



## Patient A (Apr 9, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> I don’t see what makes him a female


you must be very autistic i'm afraid to say sir


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 9, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> NO SUPRISE THE HIGH IQ HIGH SENTIENCE FORUM USER @africancel PICKED UP ON IT


african outlier


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> It isn't a girl, it's just your subconscious wanting it to be a girl so you can pm her then and find it mesmerizing that a girl is on this psych ward forums with ghe rest of us


Read his (her?) Replies on this thread.
https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-this-chick-before-i-slide-in-her-dms.329047/#post-5551401
Which male would say this.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 9, 2021)

looksmax.me said:


> Source for the photo?


https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-this-chick-before-i-slide-in-her-dms.329047/look at her post content, all things a curious girl would ask or say


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> Read his (her?) Replies on this thread.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-this-chick-before-i-slide-in-her-dms.329047/#post-5551401
> Which male would say this.
> View attachment 1082781


female type like autist on the internet when they try to be witty. it's so hard to tell


----------



## deadend (Apr 9, 2021)

Her looksmatch is hanging from a tree, jfl.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> Read his (her?) Replies on this thread.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-this-chick-before-i-slide-in-her-dms.329047/#post-5551401
> Which male would say this.
> View attachment 1082781


It just looks like typical giga normie writting, basically people who are not aspie enough or know of psl lingo or have the "bad boy" persona famous for this forum. The person probably found this place somehow by accident so he looks out of place here or like a foid in many users opinions


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 9, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> It just looks like typical giga normie writting, basically people who are not aspie enough or know of psl lingo or have the "bad boy" persona famous for this forum. The person probably found this place somehow by accident so he looks out of place here or like a foid in many users opinions


what gives it away is the topics of the threads. she is also trying too hard 
females like fitting in, and that's what is happening


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Apr 9, 2021)

@kjsbdfiusdf thoughts bro?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> what gives it away is the topics of the threads. she is also trying too hard
> females like fitting in, and that's what is happening


Again there is zero evidence, it may as well be a normal normie, gay man, transexual, girl, retard, schizophrenic etc. We can't know


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> It just looks like typical giga normie writting, basically people who are not aspie enough or know of psl lingo or have the "bad boy" persona famous for this forum. The person probably found this place somehow by accident so he looks out of place here or like a foid in many users opinions


Ok how do you explain this.





Why the fuck did he (she?) Say thank you, note he(she?) Didn't respond to other lower ratings.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> Ok how do you explain this.
> View attachment 1082783
> 
> 
> Why the fuck did he (she?) Say thank you, note he(she?) Didn't respond to other lower ratings.


@TsarTsar444 is a socially strange autistic man he cannot read between the lines. 

he has already doubled//tripled down on his opinion he will not agree


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> Ok how do you explain this.
> View attachment 1082783
> 
> 
> Why the fuck did he (she?) Say thank you, note he(she?) Didn't respond to other lower ratings.


Cause maybe he feels insecure af and wants to have a girlfriend thats seen as gl to others as well? There are many people like that that even though they found a person attractive they won't be with them unless other people find them attractive as well, thats why he said "ty" cause it assures him that its a girl with good genes


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2021)

Patient A said:


> @TsarTsar444 is a socially strange autistic man he cannot read between the lines.
> 
> he has already doubled//tripled down on his opinion he will not agree


Im probably the least autistic person on this forum jfl, thats why im not so 2 dimensional like you are, I've met people with very strange personalities in life so the user could be easily anything


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Apr 9, 2021)

Patient A said:


> @TsarTsar444 is a socially strange autistic man he cannot read between the lines.
> 
> he has already doubled//tripled down on his opinion he will not agree


Tbh we can't be 100% sure so he can have doubts even im not really sure but i would say that's a girl


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 9, 2021)

Monk said:


> @kjsbdfiusdf thoughts bro?


Would


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2021)

Monk said:


> Tbh we can't be 100% sure so he can have doubts even im not really sure but i would say that's a girl


I've had two patients once show me their girlfriends from their phones and ask me how gl are they, one of them basically told me "thank you" when i said she is gl. People are wierd in general and as a nurse i have seen tons of different people with strange personalities, users on this forum are too sheltered and haven't interacted to too many people so they only think in one dimension


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 9, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> NO SUPRISE THE HIGH IQ HIGH SENTIENCE FORUM USER @africancel PICKED UP ON IT


Muh niggers are low IQ, @africancel high IQ tbh


----------



## Julian (Apr 9, 2021)

it's obvious its a girl ye


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Apr 9, 2021)

Its 100% dyke from the op's photo. I can feel it instinctively, ive already had situations where a person i was texting was a woman pretending to be a man and its always a similiar style of texting that seems a bit autistic and curious at the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 9, 2021)

@thirdworldcel Hey queen, can I respectfully slide into your dms?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2021)

MikeMew'sBitch said:


> Its 100% dyke from the op's photo. I can feel it instinctively, ive already had situations where a person i was texting was a woman pretending to be a man and its always a similiar style of texting that seems a bit autistic and curious at the same time.


Could be a lesbian as well


----------



## N1c (Apr 9, 2021)

She can stay if she sucks my dick


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> Ok how do you explain this.
> View attachment 1082783
> 
> 
> Why the fuck did he (she?) Say thank you, note he(she?) Didn't respond to other lower ratings.


that gave it away ngl. @thirdworldcel it's over for you. Laws should be uphold and femcels be banned.


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Apr 9, 2021)

inb4 women-hating incels on this site start simping for newly discovered dyke


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 9, 2021)

Not a girl


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> Read his (her?) Replies on this thread.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-this-chick-before-i-slide-in-her-dms.329047/#post-5551401
> Which male would say this.
> View attachment 1082781


Hotter the girl is , less chance she’d date an average looking guy
Not every man is hypergamous like incels here who think lima is their looksmatch


----------



## gamma (Apr 9, 2021)

Who says that she's ugly, is coping


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Apr 9, 2021)

idk, there isn't enough proof


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Who says that she's ugly, is coping


That’s not her tho lol 
Incels like @africancel cant believe that most men aren’t hypergamous like him 

@LondonVillie is right, fuckers here are 2 psl but want 6 psl girls 
@thirdworldcel is not mentally deranged and know that looksmatch of average guy isn’t a hot girl


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Who says that she's ugly, is coping


----------



## mogstar (Apr 9, 2021)

Dn rd


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 9, 2021)

The day looksmax is invaded by e-whores the true simp nature of many incels will be uncovered


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Apr 9, 2021)

nvm , i found this comment , thats sus 

"i asked for a rating not comments (x/10)"

people here don't use x/10 rating , and why does he/she care about the rating that much


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## RecessedCel5 (Apr 9, 2021)

IncelsBraincels said:


> View attachment 1082836


they should be banned as well , 

fuckin orbiters


----------



## gamma (Apr 9, 2021)

@thirdworldcel defend yourself, you cuck


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Apr 9, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> they should be banned as well ,
> 
> fuckin orbiters


they want her to "pretend" and stay so they can secretly simp in her PMs


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 9, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> It isn't a girl


that's what i said, looks male


----------



## Mysticcc (Apr 9, 2021)

She cute, not gigastacy but i would smash her tbh


----------



## thirdworldcel (Apr 9, 2021)

so how much you rate her stalkercel (op)?

edit: thanks for reputation I can finally access gigacels forums


----------



## MadVisionary (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't think it's a woman based on that, there are other users with much stranger behaviors


----------



## MadVisionary (Apr 9, 2021)

thirdworldcel said:


> so how much you rate her stalkercel (op)?
> 
> edit: thanks for reputation I can finally access gigacels forums








Who is she?


----------



## thirdworldcel (Apr 9, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> View attachment 1082857
> 
> Who is she?


fuck you mean who is she?


----------



## MadVisionary (Apr 9, 2021)

thirdworldcel said:


> fuck you mean who is she?


You posted this photo, where did you find this photo? Are you a friend of yours?


----------



## thirdworldcel (Apr 9, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> You posted this photo, where did you find this photo? Are you a friend of yours?


wont say but its someone I wanna try my luck with

also stalkercels cry me a river


----------



## MadVisionary (Apr 9, 2021)

thirdworldcel said:


> wont say but its someone I wanna try my luck with


you posted her photo on an incel site, it started bad.
How old are you?


----------



## thirdworldcel (Apr 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Hotter the girl is , less chance she’d date an average looking guy
> Not every man is hypergamous like incels here who think lima is their looksmatch


only high iq poster in this thread the rest are retarded copers, its literally over for all of you just for replying to this effortmax stalkercel islamcoper, also this is why your mother doesn't love you


----------



## thirdworldcel (Apr 9, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> you posted her photo on an incel site, it started bad.
> How old are you?


nigga no shit, wont say age but my dick is 5.9inches, almost 6 so go figure


----------



## Effortless (Apr 9, 2021)

She's Zaynpilled so she can stay


----------



## MadVisionary (Apr 9, 2021)

thirdworldcel said:


> nigga no shit, wont say age but my dick is 5.9inches, almost 6 so go figure


Why not say your age? This is not something that can compromise you in any way.


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 9, 2021)

tbh his comments on this thread can convince me he's a guy
https://looksmax.org/threads/top-3-elliott-rodger-songs-no-order.329068/#post-5551561


----------



## thirdworldcel (Apr 9, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Why not say your age? This is not something that can compromise you in any way.


so you can do dickmaths


----------



## MadVisionary (Apr 9, 2021)

thirdworldcel said:


> so you can do dickmaths


Okay, it's definitely a woman, her answers are very forced, it looks like someone trying to pass for incel.
In theory you should be around 20 - 25, but your responses are very stupid.


----------



## thirdworldcel (Apr 9, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Okay, it's definitely a woman, her answers are very forced, it looks like someone trying to pass for incel.
> In theory you should be around 20 - 25, but your responses are very stupid.


no shit nigga you can join conspiracytheoristcels


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 9, 2021)

@Monk defend yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Apr 9, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> @Monk defend yourself.


What bro?


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 9, 2021)

Monk said:


> What bro?


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Apr 9, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> View attachment 1082980


Could be interesting


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 9, 2021)

@thirdworldcel 
hello there


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 9, 2021)

Monk said:


> Could be interesting


for what? jfl throw a bone between two dogs and they start fighting. This user is definitly female. Who did you ever see using the word 'stalker' here to mock someone. This place is packed with crypto simps like @IncelsBraincels said. Rules are rules, she needs to be banned.


----------



## Deleted member 7029 (Apr 9, 2021)

"us men" JFLLLLL


----------



## Deleted member 3771 (Apr 9, 2021)

thirdworldcel said:


> only high iq poster in this thread the rest are retarded copers, its literally over for all of you just for replying to this effortmax stalkercel islamcoper, also this is why your mother doesn't love you


How tf a woman can master PSL vocab so damn well?


----------



## Patient A (Apr 10, 2021)

mogchamp said:


> View attachment 1083032
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I should have definitely included this, I read it and thought the same


----------



## Selfahate (Apr 10, 2021)

@thirdworldcel how dare u corrupt our holy place of masculinity with your filthy presence femoid 
Die die


----------



## Patient A (Apr 10, 2021)

thirdworldcel said:


> nigga no shit, wont say age but my dick is 5.9inches, almost 6 so go figure


*No female to male Trannys allowed*


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Apr 10, 2021)

africancel said:


> Ok how do you explain this.
> View attachment 1082783
> 
> 
> Why the fuck did he (she?) Say thank you, note he(she?) Didn't respond to other lower ratings.


HOLY FUCKING SHIT
WOMEN ARE TRULY RETARDED
HAHAAHAHA


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 10, 2021)

Patient A said:


> The ugly low self-esteem self-conscious wet hole, in question
> View attachment 1082762
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it is a girl tbh


----------



## Lihito (Apr 10, 2021)

WWtf 


africancel said:


> Read his (her?) Replies on this thread.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-this-chick-before-i-slide-in-her-dms.329047/#post-5551401
> Which male would say this.
> View attachment 1082781


Does that even mean


----------



## Lihito (Apr 10, 2021)

africancel said:


> Ok how do you explain this.
> View attachment 1082783
> 
> 
> Why the fuck did he (she?) Say thank you, note he(she?) Didn't respond to other lower ratings.


----------



## Lihito (Apr 10, 2021)

africancel said:


> Ok how do you explain this.
> View attachment 1082783
> 
> 
> Why the fuck did he (she?) Say thank you, note he(she?) Didn't respond to other lower ratings.


Womxn are truly other species


----------



## Lihito (Apr 10, 2021)

Nutbuster420 said:


> @thirdworldcel Hey queen, can I respectfully slide into your dms?


Its kween


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Patient A (Apr 10, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Womxn are truly other species


They talk and think differently


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 10, 2021)

thirdworldcel said:


> only high iq poster in this thread the rest are retarded copers, its literally over for all of you just for replying to this effortmax stalkercel islamcoper, also this is why your mother doesn't love you


Why tf would a woman talk like this, room temperature iq thread ngl


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 10, 2021)

didn't read your shit fucking thread, kill yourself immediately
didn't read your shit fucking thread, kill yourself immediately, + @sergant banish this filthy whore
People actually voting for this option ...


----------



## Lihito (Apr 10, 2021)

thirdworldcel said:


> no shit nigga you can join conspiracytheoristcels


Either a woman or ultra autist wrote this.

Woman trying to hard JFL


----------



## Lihito (Apr 10, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Why tf would a woman talk like this, room temperature iq thread ngl


Trying to hard


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 10, 2021)

africancel said:


>


jflllll at this femoid autism


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 10, 2021)

africancel said:


> Ok how do you explain this.
> View attachment 1082783
> 
> 
> Why the fuck did he (she?) Say thank you, note he(she?) Didn't respond to other lower ratings.


good catch ngl 100% validation seeking narcissistic foid behaviour


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 13, 2021)

Patient A said:


> The ugly low self-esteem self-conscious wet hole, in question
> View attachment 1082762
> 
> 
> ...



I remain somewhat convinced. Go on


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 13, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> View attachment 1082826



She is going to age terribly, I can already see the incoming-elderness all over her face and body and yet she's probably like 20


----------



## AbuSAF (Apr 13, 2021)

It's a guy


----------

